# George Lucas, Trying to Murder Star Wars



## Glued (Sep 9, 2011)

He replaced Vader's silence with "NOO"

[YOUTUBE]27RVJJfny4I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 9, 2011)

so                        gay


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2011)

I always thought ROTJ was crap anyway.  Lucas made two decent movies when he first started this franchise.  This was before the franchise was the juggernaut it is today.  I bet Lucas had less control when he made ANH and TESB.  The studio saved him from himself!


----------



## Corran (Sep 9, 2011)

^Lucas didn't direct TESB. I wonder how it might of turned out if he did.


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 9, 2011)

I think he just makes little changes to piss off Star Wars nerds. The man needs to get kicks somehow.


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 9, 2011)

Well I can't really call it gay because there doesn't seem to be anything homosexual about it unless there's a deleted scene where he and The Emperor share an intimate moment. ROTJ is not crap. Weaker of the three but still a fine film.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 9, 2011)

That was one of the nicer scenes in the films, it was nice to have Vader stay silent while deciding on either saving Luke or letting him be tortured, this on the other hand .


----------



## Darc (Sep 9, 2011)

Not that big a deal but glad I got my originals, fuck any changes to these legendary films


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 9, 2011)

That sounds so bad.

//HbS


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 9, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> He replaced Vader's silence with "NOO"
> 
> [YOUTUBE]27RVJJfny4I[/YOUTUBE]



oh no what a monster how horrible


----------



## FireEel (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't see a problem.

I mean, he could have let Vader stay silent, but having Vader say "No!" isn't an issue to me either.


----------



## Grape (Sep 9, 2011)

The funniest part about this is that if this "NOOO!" were in the film to start with, no one would care or give it a second thought.


Somebody write that down.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 9, 2011)

The only people murdering Star Wars are star wars fan

Sure lucas is shoving his fat old cock up Vaders ass, but hey guess who is running off tho buy the hell out of that piece of crap every time he pulls some shit like this?
You are

You're the ones raping your childhood in the ass
It's you


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 9, 2011)

pretty sure george lucas managed that a long time ago
it's called the prequel trilogy


----------



## Grape (Sep 9, 2011)

I also agree with the Hammer.. for once!


----------



## Godot (Sep 9, 2011)

And when the emperor was defeated, he should have said this:


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 9, 2011)

It fits it works there's no problem with this edit. This is from a Long time Star wars fan. I swear I hate the "Only true Star Wars fans hate Star Wars" Crap of Logic. Lucas' edits make sense and add to the characters (IE Han meeting Jabba in A New Hope)


----------



## Felix (Sep 9, 2011)

That isn't the official video
That is just an edit of the guy who wanted to "show" how the edit will "sound" like
Those Noooo's were gotten from Part III

And fuck you if you want George Lucas to stop then stop buying his remasters.
And I'm totally okay with this


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 9, 2011)

What a monster.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh Lucas, so silly.


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2011)

This is how you edit a film George. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3dI-ghYimg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 12, 2011)

The fuck? His silence is one of things that made that scene so epic for me. Thanks god I don't buy the remasters. Anyway, at least he didn't have Palpatine shooting first.



> (IE Han meeting Jabba in A New Hope)



Hated that addition.



The World said:


> This is how you edit a film George.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3dI-ghYimg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Varunga (Sep 12, 2011)

I believe the entire Star Wars series has more than enough melodramatic "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS" in it  already.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 12, 2011)

> Trying to Murder Star Wars


You mean again?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2011)

I ain't even mad .

But it's stupid.


----------



## Sann (Sep 12, 2011)

The silence was way better, but well...what can you say?
The movies are awesome the way they are.
End.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh George, you're such a troll


----------



## Furious George (Sep 12, 2011)

That's pretty much the long and short of it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Taleran (Sep 12, 2011)

Man I fucking love all the people bitching about this like they have some right to demand he stop doing this because they totally own the movie right?

The only thing I have a problem with is that the original cuts do not exist because usually when there is a directors cut they give you the option to watch either version. Also Lucas didn't direct Empire or Jedi so I wonder about that.

Otherwise I am still planning to pick these up.


----------



## sparkykandy (Sep 12, 2011)

Is all right to say that I started laughing when I heard the "NOOOOO!"  There was something about it that was completely and utterly hilarious.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 12, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Man I fucking love all the people bitching about this like they have some right to demand he stop doing this because they totally own the movie right?



I bet you don't love it as much as* I* love people defending a senile millionaire hack when other people rear up legitimate complaints over his creative decisions on the internet. 

I usually like your posts but you are definitely off here. He made the movies, and their ridiculous changes, with the intent of entertaining people. When people aren't entertained they have the right to whine. I's gon' whine.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 12, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Man I fucking love all the people bitching about this like they have some right to demand he stop doing this because they totally own the movie right?
> 
> The only thing I have a problem with is that the original cuts do not exist because usually when there is a directors cut they give you the option to watch either version. Also Lucas didn't direct Empire or Jedi so I wonder about that.
> 
> Otherwise I am still planning to pick these up.


Yeah, it's not like he was shooting these movies for viewers, right? Pffft, of corse not, what a nonsense. No, he shot all those movies for himself. Just shot them, then put them on a single tape and watched for himself, alone all this time. It's not like somebody payed for them.

I fucking love stupid people.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 12, 2011)

Let's wait to see what he will invent for the 3D release.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2011)

Sad and Hilarious overreaction to the edit aside, i am looking forward to the Collection, the extras look great and my little brothers lost my episode 1 so i needed to replace it any way.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, at the end of the day, the edits won't stop me from eventually getting this. I guess George has us by the balls.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 12, 2011)

The "No!" In Episode 3 was bad enough, but come on. 

And people will still eat this shit up.


----------



## Corran (Sep 12, 2011)

I think I'm gonna wait on the blu-ray reviews since I'm a bit worried about how it all might look. My only gripe is the Darth Vader no bit.

If you want the original movies with no special edition or additions I recommend looking up "Harmy's Despecialized Editions". The guy went to a lot of effert to restore the originals.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 13, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yeah, it's not like he was shooting these movies for viewers, right? Pffft, of corse not, what a nonsense. No, he shot all those movies for himself. Just shot them, then put them on a single tape and watched for himself, alone all this time. It's not like somebody payed for them.
> 
> I fucking love stupid people.



Paying for something doesn't confer the rights to have any say in its creation.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 13, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Paying for something doesn't confer the rights to have any say in its creation.



I'm not sure what you're implying anymore. 

No one is actually stopping Lucas from destroying his own franchise and most exaggerated post against him are just that. We are simply saying it is retarded and we (well at least me) don't want anything to do with it.

Please get over yourself.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 13, 2011)

Please read what I was responding to. It is not I that needs to get over myself, I am the one fine with what he is doing after all.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 13, 2011)

I know what you responded to. 

Apart from calling you stupid (which was mean. lol) Hatifnatten's post made a very good point that you haven't actually challenged. Lucas isnt making the films for himself. People are paying for them and in that regard we have the right to call his changes stupid and *ahem* strongly suggest that he cut it out.

Yeah, you really do need to get over yourself. Your challenging people's right to express disappointment in creative changes and throwing around words like "confer" does not make it sound less stupid.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't have any problem with people disappointed in his changes, I have a problem with people who think their disappointment should mean something in whether or not he does changes in the first place. It comes across as selfish and arrogant.

Again paying for something does not mean you get to make creative decisions on what is done.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2011)

Who cares. It's bad, plain and simple. Not needed/Unnecessary. What's the point? Also, who cares?


----------



## Bart (Sep 13, 2011)

For anyone who has the Blu-ray edition, did Lucas change the introduction to ROTJ wherein Luke's constructing his lightsaber?


----------



## Furious George (Sep 13, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I don't have any problem with people disappointed in his changes, I have a problem with people who think their disappointment should mean something in whether or not he does changes in the first place. It comes across as selfish and arrogant.
> 
> Again paying for something does not mean you get to make creative decisions on what is done.



Well your first paragraph isn't as cut and dry as you're making it. Is the Stars Wars franchise art or is it a product? The money we gave this madman (Lucas) to make the ridiculous PT and the new unwanted changes are all from our approval of the first Star Wars (The original trilogy) to begin with. Lucas did not generate it himself. Its not like we are dealing with an art gallery and the artist is showing us his vision completely free from our own financial endorsement. In that case I don't know if its really all that selfish.

And honestly, you don't have to worry about us thinking that Lucas is going to actually start listening to his fanbase. No one thinks that he is going to stop the changes at our behest and (I reiterate) *no one is forcing him to do anything*. In fact, most of the rage and exaggerated hate you get from the fanbase is because we KNOW he ISN'T going to listen to us.

So yeah... in fact, no one is demanding changes in this thread anyway so who are you mad at again?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 13, 2011)

Furious George said:


> And honestly, you don't have to worry about us thinking that Lucas is going to actually start listening to his fanbase. No one thinks that he is going to stop the changes at our behest and (I reiterate) *no one is forcing him to do anything*. In fact, most of the rage and exaggerated hate you get from the fanbase is because we KNOW he ISN'T going to listen to us.
> 
> So yeah... in fact, no one is demanding changes in this thread anyway so who are you mad at again?



You said earlier that you read who I was responding to, I am not sure I believe you. Its not demanding change it is the belief that paying for someones product means suddenly you control it.

As in.



Hatifnatten said:


> Yeah, it's not like he was shooting these movies for viewers, right? Pffft, of corse not, what a nonsense. No, he shot all those movies for himself. Just shot them, then put them on a single tape and watched for himself, alone all this time. It's not like somebody payed for them.




To phrase it best you are free to get on the Star Wars train however do not consider yourself the conductor.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 13, 2011)

Taleran said:


> You said earlier that you read who I was responding to, I am not sure I believe you. Its not demanding change it is the belief that paying for someones product means suddenly you control it.
> 
> As in.
> 
> ...



I know who you are responding to and I honestly do not think that is what he meant at all. That's just what you got from it. I already said what I think he meant (and maybe he can confirm later) and spent a bit of time elaborating on it.

Remember, he said that in response to you pretty much whining about our right to whine (ironically) in your first post.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Furious George (Sep 13, 2011)

^ 

3D... that is SO George Lucas.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 13, 2011)

People need to chill.

If we can have 10 different versions of the Bible we can have a couple different versions of Star Wars.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 13, 2011)

He knows you'll buy the blue ray. He uses his money to help people. Problem?


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> People need to chill.
> 
> If we can have 10 different versions of the Bible we can have a couple different versions of Star Wars.



Those other 10 versions of the Bible aren't needed. Last time I checked God wouldn't want his word being spoken 10 different ways.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 13, 2011)

Bart said:


> For anyone who has the Blu-ray edition, did Lucas change the introduction to ROTJ wherein Luke's constructing his lightsaber?


I don't have it, but that seems likely.


----------



## Corran (Sep 13, 2011)

Bart said:


> For anyone who has the Blu-ray edition, did Lucas change the introduction to ROTJ wherein Luke's constructing his lightsaber?



It's a deleted scene in the extras from what I've read.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 14, 2011)

Can't you already get the original versions on DVD anyway?


----------



## Grape (Sep 14, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I bet you don't love it as much as* I* love people defending a senile millionaire hack when other people rear up legitimate complaints over his creative decisions on the internet.
> 
> I usually like your posts but you are definitely off here. He made the movies, and their ridiculous changes, with the intent of entertaining people. When people aren't entertained they have the right to whine. I's gon' whine.



Here's a solid defense:

*IF THIS WAS IN THE ORIGINAL RELEASE, YOU WOULDN'T GIVE A FLYING FUCK. YOU MIGHT EVEN PRAISE HIS "BRILLIANCE" FOR IT.*


----------



## TSC (Sep 15, 2011)

Funny enough Though I love Star Wars, I haven't brought any star wars videos since the 97' one. I don't have any of the prequels nor any of the newer edition of OT. I find many of the changes he makes are pointless and needless(and possibly advertising too) such as in new blu Ray, apparently Sebulba is now in Jabba's palace.

Since george is really stubborn and asshole-ish to not bother having the original release as an option, I'm going to wait till George kicks the bucket, so someone with a brain will take over and release it instead.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 15, 2011)

YEP, THEY MAD!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 17, 2011)

TSC said:


> Funny enough Though I love Star Wars, I haven't brought any star wars videos since the 97' one. I don't have any of the prequels nor any of the newer edition of OT. I find many of the changes he makes are *pointless and needless*(and possibly advertising too) such as in new blu Ray, *apparently Sebulba is now in Jabba's palace.*



I dunno that sounds like a cool little cameo actually

*EDIT:*Like Having the guy Play Jango voice over Boba's voice


----------



## Teren_Kanan (Sep 17, 2011)

Stopped giving Lucas money after the prequels. 


So yeah, gonna keep with that trend. Prequels were some of the largest pieces of crap I've watched in a movie theater. 

Will not spend money on anything Lucas anymore. No games, no books, nothing. Star Wars is dead to me.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2011)

I bought a Blu Ray at Suncoast yesterday and the female clerk had the audacity to ask me why I wasn't buying Star Wars.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Force choke dat bitch.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 17, 2011)

Alright ya'll when IGN is playing voice of reason you know things have gone to far

also glad to hear they replace puppet yoda in episode 1


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 17, 2011)

Only good thing to come of it is the deleted scenes I've been interested in seeing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 17, 2011)

Star wars all shiny on Blue ray isn't a "good thing"?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 17, 2011)

Not at all, my friend.

Sure it may look nice and sound nice, but he's ruining SW for everyone.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 17, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Not at all, my friend.
> 
> Sure it may look nice and sound nice, but he's ruining SW for everyone.


its not ruined for me its not ruined for the guys giving some positive feedback on IGN

this hate is pretty melodramatic


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 17, 2011)

He's adding in things that should never have been done, that's what's ruining it.

Things like replacing puppet Yoda with a CGI Yoda in Episode 1 is fine, but making Vader scream "No!" while saving Luke or Obi-Wan's new scream while saving Luke is just cringe worthy.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 17, 2011)

_I don't know you anymore Lucas, you're breaking my heart. You're going down a path I can't follow.
_


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 17, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> He's adding in things that should never have been done, that's what's ruining it.


 It's His toy he can do what he wants with it, Change isn't bad just cause its different, sayign that he is "ruining it" is also foolish cause if u dont like the changes so much stick to your vhs




> Things like replacing puppet Yoda with a CGI Yoda in Episode 1 is fine, but making Vader scream "No!" while saving Luke or Obi-Wan's new scream while saving Luke is just cringe worthy.


 I can understanding the No being cringe worthy [haven't herd it yet but it might be it really depends on the timing]

but how is Obi-wan having a more animal scream to scare away the Sand people bad, i doubt any one but the most anal retentive would notice if it wasn't pointed out




			
				Cael said:
			
		

> -Snip-


She is so frigging hot


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> It's His toy he can do what he wants with it, Change isn't bad just cause its different, sayign that he is "ruining it" is also foolish cause if u dont like the changes so much stick to your vhs.


I'm allowed to have an opinion, don't call me a fool because of it.



Zen-aku said:


> I can understanding the No being cringe worthy [haven't herd it yet but it might be it really depends on the timing]
> 
> but how is Obi-wan having a more animal scream to scare away the Sand people bad, i doubt any one but the most anal retentive would notice if it wasn't pointed out.


Here, it's near the end, but it's the Vader scream.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMAX2AlYzOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 18, 2011)

After all the bitching is done by the hardcore fans, what gonna happen?

Those same fans will go and by the new release and fell and love with it, then come on line and say Lucas a genius for editing those scenes.

Fast forward a few yrs, lets say 20 yrs. Lucas decides to once more re-release SW, re-edit that shit. Fans screams bloody murder, yet they'll still be in line for there copies.

The moral of the story is, Lucas fucks around with his shit, fans bitch and moan, then fell in love with the edit, and Lucas still gets fatter from all the monies his making.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 18, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'm allowed to have an opinion, don't call me a fool because of it.



 I neither Said u  cant have an opinion nor did i call u a fool, i said a action was foolish, there is a difference, at the end of the day people will still buy and love starwars, so its not ruined


> Here, it's near the end, but it's the Vader scream.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMAX2AlYzOs[/YOUTUBE]


thats it?

ok Yes it was Much better Silent but i was expecting the over the top "no" from Episode three from all the bitching there has been.  the timing is decent with the little no before the big one this is passable. it could be worse, hell i wouldn't even compare this to the "han shot first" shit that actually had a bit of merit to the bitching that accompanied it

[Also straight up Obi-wan's new Howl is much much better then the original]


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2011)

The fans don't love it. They just have to deal with it. Which they are not content to do.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I neither Said u  cant have an opinion nor did i call u a fool, i said a action was foolish, there is a difference
> thats it?
> 
> ok Yes it was Much better Silent but i was expecting the over the top "no" from Episode three from all the bitching there has been.  the timing is decent with the little no before the big one this is passable. it could be worse
> ...


This isn't worth arguing over, it's really not.

Now he could just create 3 more movies and tear apart the EU we all know, I'm sure people would love that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 18, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> This isn't worth arguing over, it's really not.


 It's Star wars  all there is  to do is argue about it, no one can just sit back and enjoy, or  just move on if they dont


> Now he could just create 3 more movies and tear apart the EU we all know, I'm sure people would love that.


Lol The *EU*


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Lol The *EU*


You _dare_ mock it?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 18, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> You _dare_ mock it?



Easily and Happily

Now granted i am mostly talking about  the books while i LOL

I Loved Kotor, and Clone wars, But still For every "Thrawn" trilogy theirs Force Unleashed 2, The Legacy comic book, Or the Darksaber Novel, or that ungodly long and terrible "Yuuzhan Vong" shit

as for Lucas tearing it apart?

It's His universe every one else is just playing in it, Everything else is just creator approved fan fiction


----------

